# 2004 Presidential Election Results



## Greg (Nov 3, 2004)

So I guess it's all coming down to Ohio with Bush leading by 136,221 votes. Looks like there are about 175,000 provisional ballots meaning Kerry would need to get close to 80% of them to win the state.

*Wait...FoxNews is reporting Kerry is conceding...*


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2004)

Drudge is reporting it too:
http://www.drudgereport.com/



> Kerry tells President Bush he will concede White House race at 1 PM ET...


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2004)

Done:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,137486,00.html

Props to Kerry for not prolonging this...


----------



## Stephen (Nov 3, 2004)

My only disappointment: Lynch winning NH Governor.

I am glad Obama won in Illinois. I can't stand hypocrisy, and Alan Keyes is a moron for trying to carpetbag after critisizing Hillary for doing it.

Oh and:

"WHO'S IN THE WHITE HOUSE??? BUSH! BUSH! BUSH! BUSH!"



-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> "WHO'S IN THE WHITE HOUSE??? BUSH! BUSH! BUSH! BUSH!"


And Daschle was ousted. The GOP must be elated...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2004)

Fortunately or unfortunately, I am extremely busy so I can't spend much time holding my head after this loss.  Though I am of a different political leaning than some here, these are my thoughts:

1.  *The Evangelical Vote:*  I don't understand them.  I have met several people from this belief, but I still don't understand why we look at something (in this case, the US Foreign Policy) and read something completely different.  As a strong believer of civil discourse, I'd like to sit down with some of these people and try to see their perspective.  Though I don't agree with them using the gay issue as a social wedge, I have to give Rove kudos for making Ohioians overlook the economy's problems and feel that gay marriage was more of a problem.  

2.  * The Democrat's Leadership Needs to go the way of Grady Little*:  The Dems have lost THREE elections in a row (two presidential years and a midterm election.  Terry McAulliffe needs to clean his desk and update his resume.  There is NO EXCUSE for this kind of performance.  I was angered when they lost in 2002 and Terry was on CNN smiling and laughing about the loss!  

In hindsight, there are lots of issues, including Heinz-Kerry's impact, but this was not a good night.  At least SNOW is in the forecast and if things here in America get real bad, Canada has some good skiing  :wink:


----------



## hammer (Nov 3, 2004)

I guess that the American voters are more conservative than I had hoped.  :-?

The only request that I have for those that voted for Bush is PLEASE try to hold him to the same standards as you would have to Kerry if he had won.

I can't help but think that if Clinton had lead us into a war in Iraq the way that Bush did that the Republicans in Congress would have impeached him a long time ago...

In any case, I agree with thetrailboss; at least SNOW is in the forecast.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 3, 2004)

Trailboss in 2008!  :wink: 

My sentiments exactly.

I've got a big headache....


----------



## SilentCal (Nov 3, 2004)

Record turnouts all across the country.   Kinda bummed but life goes on.   2008 is going to be extremely interesting to say the least.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 3, 2004)

uphillklimber said:
			
		

> I am disappointed that Benson lost...I really thought it was a slamdunk. I guess that's why they hold the elections.......



How long before the NH State House via the Attorney General Office indicts Benson on "Misappropriation of Public Funds" charges?  :blink: 

I read that paying bonuses to volunteer government workers is not lawful....


----------



## Alpinista (Nov 3, 2004)

I have certain political beliefs that I won't share here. But there is definitely one thing that left me heartened from yesterday's election -- the lines of people who waited hours in some cases to vote. I hope that more and more people register -- and then actually get out there and continue to vote. It was truly an amazing thing to watch.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 3, 2004)

With all do respect, if over the last few years you had time to read the Boston Globe; the Nashua Telegraph; the Concord Monitor; the Manchester Union Leader or even the Wall Street Journal you would have read reports of Benson’s transgressions.  Even Channel 9, 11 & 50 as well as NH Public Radio, broadcast the same reports.

Those same organizations published or broadcast OP-Ed pieces by political leaders and concerned citizens questioning Benson’s ethics and judgement.

The election process is over and the voting public has spoken.  Goodbye Gov….


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2004)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Trailboss in 2008!  :wink:
> 
> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> I've got a big headache....



Thanks for the endorsement, Charlie!  Good to know that I would have a few votes in NH.  

My campaign slogan:  "Read my lips: MORE SNOW!!"   :wink: 

We will be at Pat's for the annual fall open house and chairlift rides.  Warren Miller tonight as well--heck, I could use my free K-mart ticket on Veteran's Day if it stays cold!!!   :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2004)

Regardless of your political leaning, this is a truly sad story   

http://www.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/11/04/elizabeth.edwards.ap/index.html

Our prayers should be with John and Elizabeth Edwards and their family.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 4, 2004)

That is a sad story. Invasive breast cancer is tough to bounce back from. Having cancer is really tough to live with. You really learn to enjoy the things that mean the most to you though. Like your family, and skiing!!!


----------



## ronin (Nov 4, 2004)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Regardless of your political leaning, this is a truly sad story
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/ALLPOLITICS/11/04/elizabeth.edwards.ap/index.html
> 
> Our prayers should be with John and Elizabeth Edwards and their family.


   definately!


----------



## Caleb (Nov 4, 2004)

This is my intro post. Hello.  I'm shocked by the amount of support Bush has on this board. I would have thought that in this forum concerns about the environment would have tempered the fear and nationalism that drove Bush back to the big house for four more years. So I am disappointed. I expected a higher, if not uniformly higher, regard for the environment here, and I hoped even to find some sentiment for advocacy on its behalf. 

A quick dip into Bush's anti-environmental scum pond produces just a few egregious turds, each of which is more threatening to our society and environment than 50 Iraqs: The CLEAN AIR initiative will allow polluters to buy their way out of cleaning up emissions, and will do nothing to ensure that CO2 and mercury loads are reduced in the NE. Since the NE is the tailpipe of the nation, this should have been of particular concern. Get ready for slush instead of powder, the disappearance of the Sugar Maple, increased restrictions on fish consumption, and for elevated rates of autism and birth defects in your babies as the result of merc poisoning.  The HEALTHY FORESTS initiative (another disingenuously named program), will open up vast tracts of forests to slash and burn logging under the pretense of reducing fuel loads,  all without even the nominal regard for the ecological consequences. Additionally, and to abbreviate a much longer list,  Bush promises to repeal the ROADLESS CONSERVATION RULE which currently protects the last fractions of wildlands remaining in the US. 

Bush is dangerous to us in a way Iraq never was or never could be. While you Bush fans are out celebrating your victory with the next snowfall, you can rest assured that the fight to conserve your beloved homelands, slopes and hills from the real threat of Bush's politics continues with energy and commitment.  Enjoy the slopes.  Caleb


----------



## Stephen (Nov 5, 2004)

Caleb said:
			
		

> This is my intro post. Hello.  RANT RANT RANT  Enjoy the slopes.  Caleb



The people have spoken. See you in 4 years.  :beer: 

-Stephen


----------



## Caleb (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, the people have spoken. And I do not understand how people here who profess to love our beautiful country could be happy with the results. It must be that technology and speed - the latest high tech ski-bindings and the thrill of going downhill fast - are valued higher than the actual outdoors and of the lives of our troops.  Or is it that Bush’s warmongering resonates with a deep need you had to defend yourselves after 911, even if to do so you had to create your enemies in order to kill them? Either way, there’s no future in it.  The environment will be screwed.  Bush is an absolutely horrific environmental president. Horrific. The White Mountains are still in crisis from the resource plundering of the 1900’s. The Androscoggin is still polluted with dioxin. 

And the troops are screwed now for sure. You didn’t hear much from them during the campaign did you? Ever wonder why there were so few press rallies and shows of unity/support for the CIC? Our whole country is littered with yellow ribbons and yet the screaming disapprovals of the GI’s never reached our ears. 1100 dead. In a country that posed no threat to us. And you think it’s a goddamn victory for freedom. Hooray!


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 5, 2004)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Our whole country is littered with yellow ribbons and yet the screaming disapprovals of the GI’s never reached our ears. 1100 dead.



Thats because the majority of GI supported Bush.  You did have the oportunity to see the screaming aproval of the GI's in Iraq when Bush was annouced the winner if you were watching anything but CBS.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 5, 2004)

L.A. Sees Cleanest Air Quality on Record

Hole in ozone layer shrinks

Typical liberalism: bad news for the country is good for liberals. Good news for the country is bad for the liberals. Why they set themselves up like that, I'll never know. THIS is why we do not hear the success stories of Iraq on the liberal mainstream media.

U.S. military sees
good news in Iraq: Declassified report finds progress in government, utilities, health care, schools, economy, security


----------



## noreaster (Nov 5, 2004)

I sure hope President Bush can unite America and reduce all this polarization.  
Here is wedding band for sale on ebay because her husband voted for Bush.
I wonder if he knows  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=12604&item=4937576741&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry Caleb. I work in Cambridge so I see all the blank faces of disbelief and I have to roll my eyes. If you really can't figure it out, maybe you need to step back into reality instead of the ideal fantasy world you must be living in.

It's not crazy to vote for the candidate who wants to protect marriage and unborn babies. 

Values. Some people still have them and some people still believe in absolute right and wrong.

But I've heard it all. People that vote for Bush are stupid and they just don't get it. It's that elite attitude of superiority that lost your candidate the election.


----------



## noreaster (Nov 5, 2004)

Joshua B said:
			
		

> It's not crazy to vote for the candidate who wants to protect marriage and unborn babies.
> 
> Values. Some people still have them and some people still believe in absolute right and wrong.
> 
> But I've heard it all. People that vote for Bush are stupid and they just don't get it. It's that elite attitude of superiority that lost your candidate the election.


  Joshua B The problem here is not everyone agrees with your values.  Just because you have values doesn't make them right for everyone else.  Everyone should respect the fact that you have those values and are entitled to believe in those values.  Why should government pass laws to force everyone to agree with your values.  We all need to figure out away to get along in this country, which is very divided on many issues at this time. .  Forcing ones values on others when its may only be small majority at best may not be good for this country.  Both the left and the right have to understand that others may not agree with their point of view and  we still need to get a long.  Americans,  have to stop fighing amongst ourselves.   

It sickens me to think what we did to American Indians to force them  into the white mans way of life and values.  We don't want to repeat similar acts in America.


----------



## Joshua B (Nov 5, 2004)

Under GW, my goverment has passed laws that directly conflict with my values - MA same-sex marriage. 

I actually voted for Kerry, based on my feelings ever since GW started talking about dealing with Iraq. I was willing to let Kerry's administration further infringe on my beliefs and affect my society. 

How are we ever going to come together? Good question.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2004)

noreaster said:
			
		

> Americans,  have to stop fighing amongst ourselves.
> 
> It sickens me to think what we did to American Indians to force them  into the white mans way of life and values.  We don't want to repeat similar acts in America.



Word bro! I agree with you completely and my values are more aligned with Joshua. I'm no spring chicken and for the life of me I don't recall exactly when the political process in this country became a "my way or the highway" type of deal. All I know is that about 50% of the people in this country feel disenfranchised, angry, and downright scared about the future and that's just not healthy. 
-
-
-
my 10 year old son asked me last night why we don't go back to the old days when America was young and the President was whoever got the majority of the popular vote and the VP was whoever came in second. All I could say to him was that it would be a great idea; life is chock full of compromises and we all have to make a few to get along.


----------



## tycho32 (Nov 5, 2004)

This is crazy. Not only did Bush win the electoral college but he won the popular.  Isnt it time he was given some kind of credit.  The American people have spoken.  They agree with what Bush stands for.  The problem is that a majority of people in the NE are completely disconnected from main stream America.  The dumbest thing the Democratic Party could do in 2008 is nominate Hillary.  They need to find a candidate who is not from the NE and who is not nearly as liberal as Kerry of Clinton are.  I am not affiliated with either party and probably never will be.  I did not vote for Bush last election though I did this election.  Someone earlier talked about conservatives trying to enforce values on people who may not share them.  What makes me sick is that both sides do it and neither side really sees it.  What is the difference between the two really.  One side says its wrong the other side says its right and both sides try to force it on the other side and tell them they are intolerate or ignorant if they dont agree.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2004)

My county is part of Bush Country:


----------



## hammer (Nov 5, 2004)

That's an interesting map, Greg; makes it look like Bush won by a much larger margin. 

Now I'm curious as to what he will spend all of his "political captial" on.

I just hope he can get us out of Iraq before the military has to bring back the draft...


----------



## Stephen (Nov 5, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> That's an interesting map, Greg; makes it look like Bush won by a much larger margin.
> 
> Now I'm curious as to what he will spend all of his "political captial" on.
> 
> I just hope he can get us out of Iraq before the military has to bring back the draft...



IF you are worried about that... then you better get the democrats out of congress in '06.

Democrats are the only ones to propose bills to reinstate the draft.

-Stephen


----------



## Caleb (Nov 6, 2004)

noreaster said:
			
		

> Joshua B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noreaster (Nov 6, 2004)

Greg nice map but don’t get too bushed here. Of the 200+ million Americans only 25% voted for Bush.   The reality is Bush's 51% win is only a  very small majority here. 

I agree Republicans have the power again and if they make mistakes they can't blame anyone else but themselves.

Here is a world map just for comparison.   This is not scientific map but may be close.   It is something to think about.  





A funny cartoon on Bush stay the course.


----------



## noreaster (Nov 6, 2004)

One more interesting point.  The world population past the 6 billion mark in 1999. President Bush, now the most powerful man on the planet, received  poitive votes  in 2004 that represents less than 1 percent of the world's population.  

Actually the 200+ million is an estimated US citizens that could vote if they wanted to.  

The current United States population is over 294 million which as you pointed out includes infants, children, and felons that do not have the right to vote.  
http://www.census.gov/cgi-bin/popclock

BTW I was NOT implying anything about the other 75% 

My point here is don't get too excited that this was a land slide victory.  

On the plus side I must say. It was nice to see that President Bush did get the majority of the vote this time around.

Read more about world population at http://www.census.gov/prod/2004pubs/wp02-1.pdf


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> hammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's correct, and at this point I'm glad that their efforts (which were politically motivated) have been shot down.

With the heavy use of National Guard and Reserves and the use of "stop loss" measures, however, I believe that the military is way overextended as it is.  I believe that, unless we can get out of Iraq in a reasonable amout of time, the military will have no choice but to ask for a reinstatement of the draft.

It just seems that this issue could become W's version of "read my lips..."


----------



## noreaster (Nov 14, 2004)

Here are some other maps showing election results.  We seem to be a country obsessed with election maps these days. 

Here is an interesting map using histograms.  Clearly Kerry has some of the biggest histograms:





The answer seems to be that the amount of red on the map is skewed because there are a lot of counties in which only a slim majority voted Republican. One possible way to allow for this, suggested by Robert Vanderbei at Princeton University, is to use not just two colors on the map, red and blue, but instead to use red, blue, and shades of purple to indicate percentages of voters. Here is what the normal map looks like if you do this:






If you look at the map above it would difficult to tell who won, which probably means its a good map with almost a 50/50 split in the voting. 

Here is an interesting cartogram map of the above.





The last two maps were taken from 
http://www-personal.umich.edu/~mejn/election/


----------



## smitty77 (Nov 15, 2004)

noreaster said:
			
		

> ...is to use not just two colors on the map, red and blue, but instead to use red, blue, and shades of purple to indicate percentages of voters. Here is what the normal map looks like if you do this:


All that is great, if you're not color blind.  Jeez, my eyes are still spinning!   :wink:  As I tell everyone:  When I rule the world it will all be in black, white, and shades of gray.  And everything will be made to suit a leftie!

Stupid eyesight!


----------

